# Liverfluke in horses



## ameeyal (23 November 2010)

Im quite new to computers, and ive discovered horses can get liverfluke, one of my fields is a flukey field {when we have my lambs slaugtered their livers are shot at even though we worm them for fluke} my horses have been grazing this field for 15 years, they havent shown any signs of having fluke, but i would like to worm them for it, can i use the wormer i use for my sheep? also out of couriosity {sp}  i have other wormers for my sheep Panacur/Noromectin can i give them to my horses as well as i think horse wormers are a rip off. Thank you for your replys.


----------



## riding_high (23 November 2010)

i would personally speak to the vet (your horse vet if different to livestock) before changing anything or using the sheep wormer. 

when my horse had liver fluke he was given an injection (normally used in cattle but can't remember the name) and i had to move him off the land. he improved and i've not had to change his worming plan.


----------



## amandap (23 November 2010)

I too would definitely talk to your vet about this.


----------



## Borderreiver (23 November 2010)

Horses can get fluke. There is no product licensed to treat it in horses so you would need your vet to prescribe off license. Hope that helps.


----------



## supagran (23 November 2010)

I was talking to my friend at the weekend, they are sheep farmers, and she was worming her ponies for fluke.  The vet had told her to use the same stuff they use for the sheep!  I'd never heard about worming for fluke before!


----------



## Orangehorse (23 November 2010)

I had a horse with liver fluke after being out on a typical "flukey" field with sheep.  Vet gave him a sheep/cattle wormer, you would need to speak to vet to get dose and name of product.  Unless you have sheep and the right stuff hanging around anyway, you have to buy massive pack sizes, so probably as cheap to go through vet.


----------



## brucea (23 November 2010)

I knew a stallion wiht long term liver fluke damage - was never dealt with properly - her looked increasingly poor over the years. Best talk to the vet.


----------



## Bertthefrog (23 November 2010)

Definately a cattle wormer that you can use for liverfluke in horses and it is fairly cheap too. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of the wormer we used and have no idea on doseage - but that's something your vet can advise you on !


----------



## Jamana (24 November 2010)

Fasinex is the fluke wormer that you can use on horses. Not sure on dose though so speak to the vet to be sure.

Cattle Panacur is exactly the same as the 5 day course of Pancur Equine Guard and way way cheaper if you have several to do.


----------



## LazyS (24 November 2010)

I was interested to read this with regard to Liverfluke and decided to look it up:

"The disease is not easily diagnosed in horses and the presence of fluke eggs in faeces is not a significant indicator of disease status.  Neither do negative findings rule out infestation and sometimes only trial treatment with a flukicide drug will suggest an answer.

Although horses seldom appear to suffer from the acute condition as seen in sheep and cattle, there is little doubt that many, open to the same source of infection, suffer from the disease in a way that influences health and limits athletic performance.  The most common sign is chronic anaemia of non-specific origin.  There may also be chronically soft faeces and a tendency to dry coat and weight loss.  Mild jaundice is a feature and it is not unusual to find abnormal heart sounds (murmurs) in horses with infestations.

The history of illness in horses with fluke is essentially of a chronic nature and, where anaemia is a factor, there is reduced exercise tolerance, often recurring mild infections due to resistance problems, inability to hold condition and dry coat.

Fluke in the Liver
Damage to the liver is caused by migration of immature fluke through the organs substance.  Adult fluke inhabit the bile ducts where they cause local tissue irritation; they also consume blood.

In sedentary horses, the disease might have little significance, although a large intake of cercariae could seriously compromise health.  The influences of fluke are far greater for working or athletic horse.  Anaemia, recognised by pallid membranes, is easily detected through blood analysis, and is mostly expressed through exercise intolerance and accentuated heart sounds.  Oedema can be a consequence and passive filling of the lower limbs is not unusual in chronic cases.

Diagnosis
A specific diagnosis of fluke infestation is difficult in horses, as negative faecal samples are not necessarily significant and positive results dont always align with the cause of the symptoms seen.  Frequently, it is only response to a fluke-killing drug that confirms the diagnosis, in hindsight.  None of this should diminish the importance of the condition or the significance of its role as a disease generator, especially in athletic horses.

A contact in New Zealand informed me of performance problems in racehorses grazing land also inhabited by deer.  After treatment, they recovered their form.

Treatment
In the New Zealand incident, triclabendazole (Fasinex) was used without side effects.  Oxyclozanide (Zanil, or Nilzan) has been used effectively also, though heavily infested animals may show mild reactions to treatment.  It needs to be stressed that neither drug is licensed for use in the horse though there would appear to be little hazzard in otherwise healthy animals.

Injectable fluke drugs are not advised as there is a risk of local or systemic reactions."
Peter Gray (copied from his website - hope that's ok - it is hopefully helping someone?)


----------



## ameeyal (25 November 2010)

Thankyou all for your replys, its so good to hear of other peoples experiences, i do have a sheep fluke wormer to hand so will find out the dose to give.


----------



## tjc405 (2 January 2013)

I thought I would share my experience re suspected liver fluke.
My 7yr old thoroughbred mare suddenly reared up, in the arena she was happy in, reared again then threw the rider. It was out of character and I knew something was wrong and I  booked back lady, dentist, but in my heart knew she was ok as I had had both recently and got the vet. I insisted on bloods, the vet put her on anti biotics, metacam,wormed her, even though she was up to date and also fluke wormed her with Fasimex. Her GGT level came back at 150, I changed to a low protein diet, continued with anti biotics and matacam next GGT was 90 and latest was 53 but she is now low on protein and dehydrated. On speaking to a friend it seems she had a horse who started rearing,bucking, went down route of back, teeth etc eventually fluke was mentioned but it was too late. It seems hard to diagnose with a scan or biopsy as it is in the ducts as opposed to the liver where a biopsy can be taken from. I have since heard of other cases with symptoms a small as being behind your leg or bucking and rearing out of character, if the horse starts to look unwell it is often too late. My friend liver flukes her horses now as routine especially as it it now, warm and wet. This is not a final diagnosis and the vets really still think my mare was being a mare but can't explain the high GGT levels, I know my horse and I think I need to take on board the experience of my friend who is very experienced. She is now going to have another blood test in a weeks time, but I think liver fluke is more common than we know and as it is only horses in work where you see the behaviour changes I think there could be a lot more horses out there with the problem. Does anyone know anything about this subject ?


----------



## Queenbee (2 January 2013)

ameeyal said:



			Thankyou all for your replys, its so good to hear of other peoples experiences, i do have a sheep fluke wormer to hand so will find out the dose to give.
		
Click to expand...

Flipping head desk!  Horse - sheep, sheep -horse.  You seem to be ignoring the fact that there is a difference in species, and you haven't got a clue about treating horses for fluke, and people have recommended you consult with a vet!  Seriously, at least call the vet and chat about it.


----------



## 1au12a (2 January 2013)

Interesting subject. Our horses (livery) share sheep grazing, they rotate summer and winter paddocks, so never grazing together. Should I be talking to my vet about poss Fluke infestation? My horse has cushings - so compromised immune system and has to be wormed/worm counted regularly.


----------



## tjc405 (2 January 2013)

You always need to consult your vet but it is good to share experiences. The fluke wormer is prescribed by the vets as there are more and more cases in horses.


----------



## Louis (6 March 2013)

Drench from the vet is about £6 per horse, vet will prescribe if your horse is at risk as easier to worm
Them then find evidence of liver fluke


----------

